# Porn Site Invents Untraceable Adult Page



## The Monkey Man (Mar 11, 2008)

This site has some new encryption that will mislead any corporate content blocker!!

(F#ck the NSA...   Leave it to the Porn industry to master encryption)


----------



## YSK (Mar 11, 2008)

i spent a good 10 minutes trying to figure a way to click that.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## DaMayor (Mar 11, 2008)

*still clicking since 5:15pm.*

damn it!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> *still clicking since 5:15pm.*
> 
> damn it!




By the time you ever get there you'd lose interest.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 11, 2008)

i was probably the first one to click it but i didn't want to ruin the joke. i saw a thing like that where if you wanted to see antonio banderas naked you pressed a button. it was a website run by his wife, was pretty funny.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 11, 2008)

YOU CLICKED IT?!?

Damn it!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 11, 2008)

ok let me rephrase that, first one to TRY to click it.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 11, 2008)

Yesss!

*goes back to clicking*


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Dareiko (Mar 13, 2008)

Its like touch me if you can .


----------

